# Reaction GIF Thread



## National Rodgerism (Aug 30, 2019)

This thread is about reaction gifs frequently used in blackpilled communities, feel free to add any other gif you want.

*#1*


----------



## Hector (Aug 30, 2019)

Ray Liotta laugh is the best one


----------



## National Rodgerism (Aug 30, 2019)

*#2



*


----------



## Pendejo (Aug 30, 2019)

Good thread


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 30, 2019)

Probably my favorite one


----------



## National Rodgerism (Aug 30, 2019)

Aesthetic said:


> Probably my favorite one


Oh boy how could I forget about this one


----------



## Demir (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## National Rodgerism (Aug 30, 2019)

*#3



*


----------



## Demir (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## National Rodgerism (Aug 30, 2019)

*#4*


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 31, 2019)

Goblin said:


>


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 3, 2019)

@Goblin


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 3, 2019)

Hector said:


>


----------



## Pendejo (Sep 4, 2019)

Demir said:


>







@AspiringChad


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 4, 2019)

Pendejo said:


>


----------



## Vanity00 (Sep 4, 2019)

Here are some...


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 4, 2019)

tbh bthx bro


----------



## Demir (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## AspiringChad (Sep 4, 2019)

Demir said:


>





Pendejo said:


> @AspiringChad







Jfl


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Sep 4, 2019)

Lookism.net - Aesthetics, Red Pill, and Masculinity Discussion - Smilies Listing







lookism.net





You're welcome


----------



## Jack Black (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## National Rodgerism (Sep 4, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> Lookism.net - Aesthetics, Red Pill, and Masculinity Discussion - Smilies Listing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUARK I GOT GIFTMOGGED


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 4, 2019)

How do I find the “when the coping is too strong” one?


----------



## National Rodgerism (Sep 4, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> How do I find the “when the coping is too strong” one?


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 4, 2019)

National Rodgerism said:


>


----------



## National Rodgerism (Sep 4, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


>


----------



## National Rodgerism (Sep 5, 2019)

BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMP


----------



## Jack Black (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## National Rodgerism (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## National Rodgerism (Sep 21, 2019)

B U M P
U
M
P


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 21, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


>


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jun 3, 2020)

Bumo where’s the one with the black kid with his arms up ya know?


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Jan 9, 2021)

*Some more HQ ones*​


----------

